# perscription? (Robaxin)



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

Could someone help me find out if this med is ok to take while nursing I can't find it on kellymom.com

Robaxin


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

does anyone know? I am in pain and this is what my doc perscribed me but I wanna be sure it is ok to take, TIA.


----------



## tree-hugger (Jul 18, 2007)

According to this website, it is probably fine.

http://drugsafetysite.com/methocarbamol

Search for Methocarbamol, which is the chemical name for Robaxin.


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

I would be very careful using this. Keep an eye on your baby for drowsiness, nausea, or seziures. The medication is secreated in the milk of other mammals, so assume it is for humans as well.
Did you ask you Dr? Did you tell him you were nursing?

http://www.drugs.com/robaxin.html


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

I did tell her I was nursing she said it wouldn't affect the baby at all but being a muscle relaxer I am just not sure, would a pharmacist know?


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellymay* 
I did tell her I was nursing she said it wouldn't affect the baby at all but being a muscle relaxer I am just not sure, would a pharmacist know?

I would ask the pharmacist. I believe they'd know better than your dr. (has anyone seen that episode of Curb Your Enthusiasm?....) However I'd do my own research as well. I had 2 drs tell me that a certain painkiller was "perfectly fine" to take while nursing and when I did a little research I learned that it is absolutely contraindicated while nursing.







:


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

I called and he said it says that it is unknown whether or not it gets into BM and that is is _probably_ safe bc it normally says if it is dangerous so he's say it is _probably_ gonna be safe but to watch for lathargy and stuff and well I just don't feel comfortable doing that unless there are some on here who have taken it w/ no effects to the baby I am just not going to take it and just deal w/ the pain I guess...


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Hale's Medications and Mother's Milk lists it as an L3, Moderately Safe.

Quote:

Pediatric Concerns: None reported, but studies are limited.

Methocarbamol is a centrally acting sedative and skeletal muscle relaxant. Only minimal amounts have been found in milk. Observe for sedation.
If you are in a lot of pain that Ibuprofen can't touch, and it's a limited time, I would go ahead and take it, myself. Watch for sedation in your LO, as the description says, and discontinue if he seems to tired.


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

What do I do IF I were to take it and he seems overly sleepy? Should I worry? I am just scared bc he is only 11wks old, if he was bigger I probably wouldn't be as hesitant.


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellymay* 
What do I do IF I were to take it and he seems overly sleepy? Should I worry? I am just scared bc he is only 11wks old, if he was bigger I probably wouldn't be as hesitant.

I would just discontinue the med, it should be cleared out of your system within hours, and see if the sleepiness goes away. Then maybe look for another med to take. How long will you need to take this med?

What kind of pain are you in? Is it something chiropracty or acupuncture might help?


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

Well she gave me this script to take up to 3 a day and 11 refils for the next year. The pain is my neck and upper back that has been bothering me for almost 2yrs now and the pain is just getting worse and the weight of my breasts is making it even worse and of course me being big is not helping and so I am walking 2 miles a day and eating better to try and lose some of this weight but so far notihng







but walking w/ my bbs bouncing makes it hurt even worse too, I am feeling like it is a no win situation and every night I am in tears over the pain I took 800mg IB prophen last night instead and it eased it some enough for me to be able to sleep but thats about it, she wants me to go to PT 2x a week but we can NOT afford it unfortuantly we are VERY low on money for the next year till our car gets paid off.


----------

